

Library Documentation Hosting for Common Lisp - auvi
http://quickdocs.org/

======
PuercoPop
Thumbs up to Fukamachi for quickdocs. It is helpful for a bird's eye view of
the project. The next step would be something like sourcegraph.com where
examples of the functions being used are linked to.

